# اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى



## crazy_girl (10 أغسطس 2007)

*طلبت من الله غنى لأكون مسرورا ..‏فأعطاني فقرا لأكون حكيما ..‏

طلبت من الله قوة لأعمل أعمالا باهرة ..‏فأعطاني ضعفا لأتعلم الطاعة ...

‏طلبت من الله صحة لأحقق أشياء عظيمة ‏فسمح لي بمرض يبعدني عن التكبر ...

‏طلبت من الله كل شيء لأستمتع بالحياة فأعطاني الحياة لأستمع بكل شيء ​*


----------



## kajo (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

جميله اوى يا كريزى بجد جماااااااااااااااال جداااااااا


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

فعلا اربع سطور رائعة


----------



## crazy_girl (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي ياكاجو و يامرمر بجد لمروركم ومشاركتكم الحلوة دى


----------



## mrmr120 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

بجد 3 جمل تحفة تسلم 
ايدك يامجنونة 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ههههههه
دول اربعة مش 3
وميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## christ my lord (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

بجد كلام روعة .. مرسى ليكى


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي ليك يايوساب بجد لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## lousa188114 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

كلمات مؤثرة جدا وحلوة جدا وحكيمة جدا 
شكرا يا كريزي


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

العفو يالوزة واتمنى تكون عجبتك بجد


----------



## Ramzi (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

واااااااااااااااااااااااو يا crazy_girl

ايه الحلاوة دي يا مريووومة 

حكم ​


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

هههههههههههههه
ميرسي يارمزي بجد
ليك وحشة بامانة
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك التحفة دى


----------



## rama (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

*يااااه بجد حلوين أوي 
ميرسي ليكي يا قمر
وربنا يعوض تعبك ​*


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي ياراما لمرورك ومشاركتك الحوة دى بجد ويارب يكون عجبك


----------



## la Vierge Marie (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

*كلمات حلوة و هادفة.
ميرسي اوي يا مريم.
الله يعوض تعبك.*


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي يامها اوى لمرورك ومشاركتك ويارب يكونوا عجبوكى بجد


----------



## بنت الراعى (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

فعلا حلويييييييييييييين اووووووووووى


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي يابنت الراعي لمرورك ومشاركتك ويارب بجد يكونوا عجبوكى فعلا


----------



## ramiiiii (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

صدقني اكثر من رائعة تسلم ايديك


----------



## meraaa (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

* جمب راااااااااااااااااااائعه بجد ياكريزى ميرسى خالص عليها*​


----------



## crazy_girl (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي يارامي وميرسي ياميرا بجد لمروكم ومشاركتكم ويارب تكون عجبتكم بجد
وانا مبسوطة لانها عجبتكم ونورتوا الموضوع


----------



## fullaty (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

حلوة اوى واحلاهم التالتة والرابعة


----------



## samer12 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

 كلمات جميلة جدا و  فيها جواب شافي للذي حرمه الله الأمور الثلاثة الأولى 
ربنا يباركك  crazy_girl


----------



## crazy_girl (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي يافيبي ويا سمير لمروركم ومشاركتكم الجميلة دى


----------



## gigi angel (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

الجمل جميله اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى 
وحكيمه جداااااااااا
مرسى يا crazy girl
على الموضوع الجميل ده وربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك


----------



## crazy_girl (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي ياجيرمين على دعوتك التحفة دى
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى


----------



## الجوكر (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

بصراحه اجمل 4 سطور  
انتى بنت  رهيبه و نفسى نبقى اصدقاء


----------



## dede2000 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

بجد حلويين اوى انتى بتجيبى الكلام دة منين وفية حكمة قوية اوى 
ميرسى يا كريزى على تعبك


----------



## crazy_girl (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*



الجوكر قال:


> بصراحه اجمل 4 سطور
> انتى بنت  رهيبه و نفسى نبقى اصدقاء



ميرسي بجد لمرورك ومشاركتك العسل دى وميرسي ده بس من 1وقك
واحنا اكيد اصحاب وكلنا هناا اكتر من الاخوات:new4:


----------



## crazy_girl (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*



dede2000 قال:


> بجد حلويين اوى انتى بتجيبى الكلام دة منين وفية حكمة قوية اوى
> ميرسى يا كريزى على تعبك



ميرسي ياديدي لمرورك ومشاركتك واتمنى انه يكون عجبك فعلا


----------



## gigi angel (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

انتى على طول كده عسوله وكل موضوعاتك تحفه


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي ياجيرمين بجد انتى اللى سكر ودايما رافعة من  روحى المعدنية هههههههههه


----------



## la Vierge Marie (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*



crazy_girl قال:


> ميرسي ياجيرمين بجد انتى اللى سكر ودايما رافعة من  روحى المعدنية هههههههههه



*المعدنية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:fun_lol:*


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياسكرة للضحكة الجميلة دى


----------



## BITAR (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

*جميل جدا هذا الكلام*
*شكرا ليكى*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي يابيتر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى


----------



## gigi angel (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

رب روحك المعنويه مرفوعه ديما


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

هههههههههههههههه
المعنوية ولا المعدنية ياسكرة
هههههههههههههههههههه
بس انتى سكرة خالص مالص بالص


----------



## jls (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ان المر الذى تختارة لى خير من الشهد الذى اختارة لنفسى يسوع دايما يعملنا الخير 
والسطور الى فاتت فعلا اجمل سطور ممكن يقراها انسان فى حياتة وياخد منها حكمة تنفعة فى عمرة كلة 


                                                                                                            "شكرا"


                                                                                                                                   s@j


----------



## crazy_girl (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك يا jls ويارب تكون عجبتك بجد


----------



## bnt elra3y (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

بجد ياكريزى انتى مواضيعك تحفة وكريزى بردو
حلوة اوى ​


----------



## totty (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

_الللللله
حلوين اوى
ميرسى يا شقيه_​


----------



## الانبا ونس (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

_*جميل خالص يا كريزى ربنا يباركك *_​


----------



## crazy_girl (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*



bnt elra3y قال:


> بجد ياكريزى انتى مواضيعك تحفة وكريزى بردو
> حلوة اوى ​



ميرسي يابنت الراعي بجد انتى اللى سكرة
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك العسل دى:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## crazy_girl (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*



totty قال:


> _الللللله
> حلوين اوى
> ميرسى يا شقيه_​



ميرسي ليكي انتى ياتوتى ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك :smil12:


----------



## crazy_girl (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*



مرمر ميلاد قال:


> _*جميل خالص يا كريزى ربنا يباركك *_​



ميرسي يامرمورة لمرورك ومشاركتك واتمنى تكون عجبتك بجد:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## *malk (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

بجد جميلة جدا مهو الحلو ميجيش من وراة الا الحلو


----------



## crazy_girl (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي ياكيكي بجد انتى اللى قمراية ومشاركاتك لذيذ اوى


----------



## emy (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

_بجد فعلا كلمات اكتر بكتر من كلمه روعه _
_تجنن يا كريزى _
_تسلم ايدك يا قمر_​


----------



## robert_nfs (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

begad raw3aaaaaaaa


----------



## muheb (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

فعلاا اروع اربع جمل قراءتها بحياتي مرسي على نشرها في المنتدا علشان الي يقراها يضل يتذكر عضمة الرب


----------



## †السريانيه† (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*



crazy_girl قال:


> *طلبت من الله غنى لأكون مسرورا ..‏فأعطاني فقرا لأكون حكيما ..‏
> 
> طلبت من الله قوة لأعمل أعمالا باهرة ..‏فأعطاني ضعفا لأتعلم الطاعة ...
> 
> ...



كل كلمه  رائعه وبجد موضوع رائع​


----------



## crazy_girl (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*



muheb قال:


> فعلاا اروع اربع جمل قراءتها بحياتي مرسي على نشرها في المنتدا علشان الي يقراها يضل يتذكر عضمة الرب



ميرسي يامحب لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى بجد


----------



## crazy_girl (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*



†السريانيه† قال:


> كل كلمه  رائعه وبجد موضوع رائع​



ميرسي ياسريانينة بجد لمرورك ومشاركتك العسل دى


----------



## koka_jesus (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

مرسى يااحكم كريزى الاربع جمل تحفة بجد​


----------



## crazy_girl (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي ياكوكا ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## G E O R G E (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

مرسى قوى على موضوعك


----------



## crazy_girl (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي ياجورج لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## بنت الله (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

كلمات جميلة خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## crazy_girl (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي يبنت لله لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

اللة اللة اللة حلوة بجد ممكن نتامل فيهم كمان


----------



## crazy_girl (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي ياناجى لمرورك ومشاركتك الحلوة دى


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

الله ماانتى عاقلة اهوه وبتقولى كلام زى السكر   زيك وكلام حلو خالص بتاع ولاد بابا يسوع امال بيقولوا عليكى كريزى ليه ومبهدلنا فى المنتدى الترفيهى واضح انك هتخلينا كلنا كريزى زيك يا احلى كريزى على الأنترنت 

ربنا معاكى ويباركك ويخليكى دايما منوره منتدانا الغالى 
صلى من اجلى 
فعلا محتاج صلواتكم كلكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

*جمال جدا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## doody (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

كلمات رائعه مررسى


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

فعلا اربع سطور ولا اروع

شكرا لتعبك يا كريزى

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## لولو86 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

*مشكوره يا كريزي على هذه الكلمات
الي فيها كل الحكمه والتواضع
باركك الرب
​*


----------



## tina_tina (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

جمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال اوى اوى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## crazy_girl (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> الله ماانتى عاقلة اهوه وبتقولى كلام زى السكر   زيك وكلام حلو خالص بتاع ولاد بابا يسوع امال بيقولوا عليكى كريزى ليه ومبهدلنا فى المنتدى الترفيهى واضح انك هتخلينا كلنا كريزى زيك يا احلى كريزى على الأنترنت
> 
> ربنا معاكى ويباركك ويخليكى دايما منوره منتدانا الغالى
> صلى من اجلى
> فعلا محتاج صلواتكم كلكم



ههههههههههههههههههه
ماهو مش دايما كريزي يعنى بحاول امثل العقل شوية صعنتيين:smile02
وتقريبا كان شكلى تعبانة اليومين اللى كتب فيهم الموضوع
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
واى خدعة ياباشا
نورت الموضوع بجد


----------



## crazy_girl (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*



kokoman قال:


> *جمال جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​*



ميرسي ياكوكو بجد منور الموضوع بمشاركتك:smil6:


----------



## crazy_girl (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*



doody قال:


> كلمات رائعه مررسى



ميرسي يادودى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## crazy_girl (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> فعلا اربع سطور ولا اروع
> 
> شكرا لتعبك يا كريزى
> 
> سلام و نعمة​



ميرسي ياروكى لمشاركتك الرقيقة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## crazy_girl (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*



لولو86 قال:


> *مشكوره يا كريزي على هذه الكلمات
> الي فيها كل الحكمه والتواضع
> باركك الرب
> ​*



ميرسي يالولو ياسكر ربنا يباركك


----------



## crazy_girl (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*



tina_tina قال:


> جمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال اوى اوى
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسي ياتينا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## amjad-ri (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

فعلا اربع سطور ولا اروع

شكرا لتعبك يا كريزى​


----------



## crazy_girl (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي ياامجد لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

*بجد اربع جمل تحفة تسلم ايدك 
ياكريزى وحشتينى يابت 
وعامل ايه فى المزاكرة طمنينى عليكى ​*


----------



## just member (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

*فعلا روعة زى ما قولتى فى عنوان الموضوع 
ميرسى بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## crazy_girl (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي ياجوجو لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

*بجد رائعييييييييييييين جدا
ربنا يباركك يا قمر*


----------



## مينا 188 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*



crazy_girl قال:


> *طلبت من الله غنى لأكون مسرورا ..‏فأعطاني فقرا لأكون حكيما ..‏
> 
> طلبت من الله قوة لأعمل أعمالا باهرة ..‏فأعطاني ضعفا لأتعلم الطاعة ...
> 
> ...



*لو لم اطلب شىء سيعطينى كل شىء 
شكرا على الكلام الجميل ده ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*



crazy_girl قال:


> *طلبت من الله غنى لأكون مسرورا ..‏فأعطاني فقرا لأكون حكيما ..‏
> 
> طلبت من الله قوة لأعمل أعمالا باهرة ..‏فأعطاني ضعفا لأتعلم الطاعة ...
> 
> ...



فعلا كلمات جميله ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى .


----------



## crazy_girl (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي يادونا ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة نورتى الموضوع


----------



## وليم تل (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

شكرا كريزى
على سطورك الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## crazy_girl (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي ياوليم لمشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## تونى 2010 (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

الحمد لله على كل شى 


وبجد كلمات رائعه



شكرا على الموضوع​


----------



## crazy_girl (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 4 سطور قراتهم بحياتى*

ميرسي ياتونى لمشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع


----------



## روماني زكريا (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*فعلا اجمل 4 سطور قريتها .......*

فعلا اجمل 4 سطور قريتها .......

طلبت من الله غنى لأكون مسرورا ..‏فأعطاني فقرا لأكون حكيما ..‏

طلبت من الله قوة لأعمل أعمالا باهرة ..‏فأعطاني ضعفا لأتعلم الطاعة ...

‏طلبت من الله صحة لأحقق أشياء عظيمة ‏فسمح لي بمرض يبعدني عن التكبر ...

‏طلبت من الله كل شيء لأستمتع بالحياة فأعطاني الحياة لأستمع بكل شيء​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: فعلا اجمل 4 سطور قريتها .......*

*4 أقوال جميله جدااا

شكرا ليك روماني

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: فعلا اجمل 4 سطور قريتها .......*

شكرا علي مرورك مايكل​


----------



## Mary Gergees (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: فعلا اجمل 4 سطور قريتها .......*

حلوين اوووووووووووى 
ميرسى ليك كتيرررررررر


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: فعلا اجمل 4 سطور قريتها .......*

انا اعرفهم وفعلا جمال جداااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: فعلا اجمل 4 سطور قريتها .......*

*


 رائع جداااا يا روماني

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: فعلا اجمل 4 سطور قريتها .......*

روووعه جدا

مشكور أخى الغالى

الرب يباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: فعلا اجمل 4 سطور قريتها .......*

اينعم اربع جمل بس
لكن معانيهم كبيرة جدا
فعلا روعة بجد
ميرسي ليك جدا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: فعلا اجمل 4 سطور قريتها .......*

جمال جدا 
ميرررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: فعلا اجمل 4 سطور قريتها .......*

وااااااااااااااو
كلمات فعلا روعه

ميرسي يا روماني يا جميل


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: فعلا اجمل 4 سطور قريتها .......*

ممتاز بجد يا رومانى
​


----------



## maroo maroo (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: فعلا اجمل 4 سطور قريتها .......*

اقواااااااال جميلة جدااااااااااا
ميررررررررررررسى
ربناااااااااااااااا يباااااااااااااااااركك


----------



## روماني زكريا (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: فعلا اجمل 4 سطور قريتها .......*

شكرا علي كل من رد في الموضوع​


----------



## وليم تل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: فعلا اجمل 4 سطور قريتها .......*

شكرا رومانى
على الاقوال الجميلة
ودمت بود
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## Joly2010 (19 يونيو 2010)

*جميل جدا جدا السطور دة ومعبرة وفيها هدف لكل حاجة

موضوع جميل قوى ربنا يباركك 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

crazy_girl قال:


> *طلبت من الله غنى لأكون مسرورا ..
> 
> ‏فأعطاني فقرا لأكون حكيما ..‏
> 
> ...


 




:download:



اللة على الروعة كريزى 

قرات تلك العبارات بنتيجة المحبة 


ولم استطع ان اجدها لاحفظها 

فشكرا ليكى واحلى تقييم


----------

